# DIY Kangaroo Shirt Ideas



## Tricks4Kids (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the new kangaroo shirts that are available on the market are great for the newborn stage but the shirts are expensive! $50 to $70 for a shirt? Me thinks not. Anyone have experience making your own kangaroo care system? I have the moby wrap but found it annoying to wrap and rewrap every time I got my first baby out.

Expensive Kangaroo shirts:


















VS. DIY










http://beltwaybabywearers.blogspot.com/2011/03/emergency-babywearing.html

I could not find any other photo on the web of a DIY

Any thoughts?


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

If you liked how a Moby worked but didn't like all the wrapping then you might like a Baby K'tan. I found mine to be extremely easy and useful!


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsupial-mom*
> 
> If you liked how a Moby worked but didn't like all the wrapping then you might like a Baby K'tan. I found mine to be extremely easy and useful!


I have a carrier similar to a baby ktan (I had a ktan that was too big so I passed it along) called a MyBabyNest and agree it is all I love about jersey knit wraps but super easy to use.

ETA: I preferred how the baby nest did a wide spread over the back to the ktan's design


----------



## AuntRayRay (Aug 18, 2004)

*refreshing this old post..*

I am also interested to know if anyone has come up with making a DIY kangaroo care shirt...cuz they are super expensive!!


----------

